# Kernel upgrade failed my system boot

## oc666

Hello,

I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.31 to 2.6.32 (with genkernel). After I booted to the new kernel, boot failed with the next msg:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: mounting /dev/sda3 on /newroot failed: Invalid argument
> 
> !! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again
> 
> !! Could not find the root block device in .
> ...

 

I try depmod -a and it didn't help. I try to upgrade to 2.6.33, but I get the same error. I also try to add doscsi the boot options, but it didn't help.

Here is my grub.conf:

```
default 2

timeout 2

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.33-gentoo-r2)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.32-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.31-gentoo-r6)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6
```

Here is my lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 08)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08)

00:07.7 System peripheral: VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (rev 10)

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter

00:11.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI bridge (rev 02)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

03:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 01)

```

How could I fix that?

Thanks

----------

## VoidMage

Are you sure it's still /dev/sda3, not a different number ?

----------

## oc666

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Are you sure it's still /dev/sda3, not a different number ?

 

I saw that /dev/sda3 exists

----------

## oc666

Do you have any clue about my problem?

Thanks in advance

----------

## cach0rr0

out of curiosity, when you reboot and get to that prompt, enter this as your root partition:

```

/dev/hda3

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

oc666,

You have two simulated hard drive controllers 

```
00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

03:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 01)
```

Which one do you think you are using?

Genkernel may get the kernel right for the first one but it certainly won't for the second one.

----------

## oc666

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> oc666,
> 
> You have two simulated hard drive controllers 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

How could I check that?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

oc666,

Somewhere in your Virtual Machine set up you can choose which emulated disk controller it will use.

You normally set it when the Virtual Machine is created and never touch it again

----------

## oc666

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> oc666,
> 
> Somewhere in your Virtual Machine set up you can choose which emulated disk controller it will use.
> 
> You normally set it when the Virtual Machine is created and never touch it again

 

So how the old kernel work fine?

----------

## burwoad

I think maybe i have the same problem with oc666,  two simulated hard drive controllers checked out by lspci. so NeddySeagoon, what I should do is to enable the one should work and disable the other, right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

burwoad,

Enable them both or fix your Virtual Machine set up to use the the one in your kernel.

```
00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) 
```

Is the Intel driver with the same name.

```
03:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 01)
```

Is on the Fusion menu.

----------

